# hey!



## cathys312 (May 6, 2005)

Just wanted to say hi. I've been lurking here for a while. This site is great.


----------



## Jessica (May 6, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (May 6, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!! Im glad you decided to de-lurk!! Enjoy the forums


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

